# מזה `סידנא`?



## שיבולת נרד (8/1/11)

מזה `סידנא`?


----------



## קובי 9 (8/1/11)

סידי זה סבא,אז אולי סבא שלנו


----------



## זאב לטיני (9/1/11)

תודה למדתי משהו


----------



## חייל במחסום 20 פורש (8/1/11)

זה בערבית... 
אדונינו . . . .


----------



## תיקון חצות (9/1/11)

אצלנו לא בערבית אומרים "בוצינא קדישא" 
זה ההבדל הקטן א גיטע וואך צו אלע יידן,


----------



## קליט (9/1/11)

מה זה בוצינא ? . . .


----------

